# Paris Airshow experiments



## nuuumannn (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi Guys, I tried out some new editing techniques on some photos I took at the Paris Airshow. I hope ya like 'em...

Beech 18.





Beech engine 




Beech nose 

Ju 52/3m.




Ju 52 bw 




Ju 52 nose 

P-40.




P-40 bw

P-47.




P-47




P-47 close 

Spartan.




Spartan engine 




Spartan prop 

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2019)

Good shots!


----------

